# It's just over there.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

A: _Excuse me, is the National Theatre near here?_
B: _Yes, it is. It's just over there._
Źródło: New Total English Starter. Pearson Education Limited 2012. Lekcja 4.2 Tourist information.


Zastanawiam się jak przetłumaczyć zdanie: _It's just over there.

_Chodzi mi o oddanie znaczenia słowa 'over'.

Moja próba:
_(Teatr jest) akurat tam, po drugiej stronie (ulicy)._

Dziękuję.


----------



## jasio

A czy na pewno teatr musi być po drugiej stronie ulicy? A może jest po drugiej stronie placu? Albo po prostu w głębi ulicy? 

Moja intuicja mówi, że jeżeli teatr jest na tyle blisko, że trzeba doprecyzować stronę ulicy albo placu, to się mówi "on the other side of the street". Natomiast "over there" słyszałem raczej w sytuacji, kiedy wskazuje się obiekt palcem, natomiast większe znaczenie miał dystans, niż strona ulicy.

Ja bym raczej użył po prostu "tam". Ewentualnie "tam, dalej" - chyba, że masz plan sytuacyjny i na pewno wiesz, gdzie toczy się rozmowa i gdzie jest teatr. I raczej nie w podręczniku.


----------



## wolfbm1

Wandle i Exgerman zasugerowali taką interpretację jako najbardziej prawdopodobną.


----------



## zapedowski

_Excuse me, is the National Theatre near here?

Kiedy byłem małym dzieckiem to mi powiedzieli że nie jest upszejmie skazywac palcem. ale teraz jusz jest inny świat.

jak sie mówi "over there" po angielsku to trzeba zawsze skazywac palcem (to jest nie upszejmie) lub wskazać kierunek ze swoją głową.

Jak sie nie wskazuje to sie nie mowi "over there" ani "there" trzeba inniej powiedzieć gdzie jest Teatr.

"Over there" jest to same jak "There" nie ma żadnej różnicy._


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję bardzo za komentarz. 
Podobno najuprzejmiej jest wskazać na coś albo na kogoś całą ręką "szlachetnym gestem". 

Dobrze jest wiedzieć, że między "_over there_" a "_there_" nie ma żadnej różnicy.
Ale powiedzmy, że niedawno zacząłem się uczyć angielskiego i po raz pierwszy widzę słowo "_over_" w zdaniu "_It's just over there_". A przed chwilą poznałem tylko takie angielskie przyimki jak _in_, _on_, _under_, _next to_, _near_, _in front of_ i _opposite_. Poprzednio widziałem to słowo tylko w kontekście gier komputerowych na zakończenie gry: "GAME OVER".
Jak można powiedzieć "_over there_" i "_there_" i nie widzieć żadnej różnicy? Po prostu tego nie rozumiem. Czyżby słowo "_over_" nie miało żadnego znaczenia?

A przecież ma. Na przykład można powiedzieć "_Cross over at the pedestrian crossing in front of you._" = "_Przejdź przez przejście dla pieszych, przed którym stoisz_." (dosłownie: "Przetnij ponad przejściem dla pieszych.").

Wiem, że trudno jest myśleć w kategorii dosłowności, jeżeli powiedzenie jest utarte i jest być może frazeologizmem.


----------



## kakapadaka

Wg niektórych źródeł online _over here _(chociaż w zasadzie znaczy to samo co _here_), kładzie nacisk na większy dystans np. w zdaniu _Come over here._ osoba wołana ma większą odległość do pokonania niż gdybyśmy nie użyli _over._
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/131949/difference-between-come-here-and-come-over-here
https://www.englishforums.com/English/ComeHereVsComeOverHere/npjpb/post.htm
http://www.english-test.net/forum/ftopic75138.html
Intuicja podpowiada, że chodzi o przybliżenie/oszacowanie albo o ruch po tym dystansie, nie samą odległość, bo przecież mówimy 

_I love Brazil. I have been there several times._
a nie
*_I love Brazil. I have been over there several times._
http://www.esl-tutor.com/2008/03/there-vs-over-there.html


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję za łącza. 

Ciekawe są te zdania:

Allan: "'Come over here' suggests that the person is perhaps on the other side of the room or the other side of the road."

CalifJim: I would say that "over" emphasizes the trajectory and the distance to be traversed. Come (from there by moving) over (to) here.

Justin: "If you use 'over there' you're implying that the listener will be moving to that point."

WS2: : 'Come over here' is also perhaps a little more polite. "

A więc wyraz 'over' może być zabiegiem kosmetycznym (WS2). Może też oznaczać trajektorię na końcu której znajdziemy nasz obiekt zainteresowania (CalifJim).


----------



## zapedowski

_"Cross *over* at the pedestrian crossing in front of you."_ There is no grammatical or colloquial difference between the prior sentence and the sentence "_Cross at the pedestrian crossing in front of you._" just like there is no grammatical or colloquial difference between the sentences "_Come *over* here."_ and the sentence _"Come here."  _except that _t_he word_ *please*_ should be used following the last two sentences.
_
"I have been to Brazil on numerous occasions_ _and I like it *over* there."_ does not differ, either grammatically or colloquially, from _"I have been to Brazil on numerous occasions and I like it there." 

_I would like to add a caveat; I only know American English, I am not acquainted with Australian, British or South African English, since  every language has numerous modes of speech depending on geographical area, socioeconomic status, educational level and verbal proficiency of the speaker, adding accents to the mix, adds an additional variable, it is possible that in English other than American some of the above sentences may sound strange.

There are undoubtedly native American/English speakers who always use the word *"over"* in all of the above sentences and others who never use this word to express the same meaning.

I believe that all of the languages, (with which I have a nodding acquaintance) use expressions which at times cannot logically be translated verbatim into a different language. Ah, but this is the nature of the beast.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję za ciekawą odpowiedź i bardzo się cieszę z tego powodu. 

Zgadzam się z tym, że dosłowne tłumaczenie często brzmi nielogicznie i może nie mieć sensu. Czasami jednak po prostu brzmi nie tak jak powinno, ale można się domyslić o co chodzi. 
Zauważyłem nawet, że poprzez swiadome kaleczenie języka (oczywiście, w dobrym celu) można pomóc komuś zrozumieć działanie obcych struktur językowych, np. zamiast tłumaczyć zdanie "Are you American?" jako "Czy jesteś Amerykaninem?" można spróbować dosłownego tłumaczenia "Jesteś ty amerykański?" (co brzmi trochę śmiesznie, ale wiadomo o co chodzi). I wtedy uczący się języka może lepiej zrozumieć działanie jakiejś struktury. 
O to mi właściwie chodziło gdy zapytałem się o znaczenie słowa "over". Niech to będzie trajektoria albo jakaś odległość dzieląca kogoś od celu, którą trzeba pokonać aby go osiągnąć, ale przynajmniej była jakaś próba oddania znaczenia tego słowa.


----------



## Kasia777

jak nie ma różnicy między Here a Over Here - jest  
Jak jestem w miejscu i mówię, że tutaj się coś znajduje np The hall is here (kiedy np kogoś oprowadzam po obiekcie)
A "The hall is over here" to jak wskazuje że tutaj (ale nie jestem w tej sali tylko powiedzmy tuż obok)


----------



## wolfbm1

Kasia777 said:


> jak nie ma różnicy między Here a Over Here - jest
> Jak jestem w miejscu i mówię, że tutaj się coś znajduje np The hall is here (kiedy np kogoś oprowadzam po obiekcie)
> A "The hall is over here" to jak wskazuje że tutaj (ale nie jestem w tej sali tylko powiedzmy tuż obok)


Dziękuję za interesujący przykład.


----------

